# medidor de continuidad



## jemz (Mar 28, 2007)

Buen dia atodos los foristas:

En la universidad nos pidieron que desarrollaramos un proyecto, y nos toco realizar un medidor de continuidad para cables (de diferentes tipos y diferentes configuraciones), el metodo puede ser cualquiera PC interfase, PLC, PIC u otro, lo que tengo pensado es en los modulos infividuales para cada conexion (estoy hablando de conectores con cientos de pins) y quisiera saber si me pueden brindar su ayuda para poder llevar a cabo este proyecto, como lo dije antes puede ser con PLC, PC interface, etc.

Cualquier aportacion sera bienvenida

de antemano muchas gracias

y ssaludos desde el noroeste de mexico


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 28, 2007)

Un medidor de continuidad es simplemente un medidor de corriente.
Se aplica un voltaje bajo y se mide si pasa alguna corriente.
Normalmente se usa un comparador que activa alguna señal
de audio, como un vibrador (buzzer)  o una pequeña luz.
Lo interesante es que tenga los conectores para diferentes tipos
de cable, como par trenzado para LAN, telefónico, etc. Cualquier
cosa que pueda ser pisada ochafada con una puerta.
Recuerda poner alguna resistencia en seria para limitar la corriente.
Todo cable en buen estado es técnicamente un cortocircuito.

Saludos.


----------



## jemz (Mar 29, 2007)

Gracias por la información:

Solo que los cables que quiero probvar mediante software son cables de mas de 100 pins y de diferentes arreglos (nunca se va a repetir el mismo cable) lo que requiero es el soft y algun tipo de interfaz para checar los cientos de pins del cable.

Como puedo hacer le para leer los cientos de pin, lo mas rapido posible con soft y hardware

De nuevo muchas gracias


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 29, 2007)

En principio con un multiplexor analógico lo puedes
hacer. Usas un solo circuito de continuidad y
lo conmutas entre todos los teminales. Como es una
aplicación sin muchos requerimientos, puedes usar
una cascada de 4051, que son multiplexores analógicos
de 8 a 1. Son lo mas barato que hay.
Para la parte de integración a una PC, busca en este
mismo foro, como conectar hardware por el puerto paralelo
de la PC.

Saludos


----------



## jemz (Mar 31, 2007)

Mucha gracias Perromuerto por tu interes en este proyecto y pues si es muy buena tu propuesta del multiplexor de 8 a 1, por otro lado ya e revisado algunas paginas acerca del la interfas y ya con los MUX's y el circuito de aislamiento se podra hacer la interfaz; ahora solo falta el software me gustaria que fuera en Visual C o Vbasic pero no se ni uno ni otro, por lo que me podrias recomendar algun buen tutorial de V C de preferencia


y otra vez muchas gracias

saludos desde mexicali Baja California Mexico (.che caloron termonuclear)


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 3, 2007)

Los lenguajes de programación no son difíciles. Lo difícil
es el sistema para el que programas. Y los sistemas con interfases
gráficas son de los mas complejos. Programar una interfaz
gráfica con C o C++ es algo así entre una condena a galeras
y estar perdido en la nave Nostromo (¿recuerdas Alien?)
Yo he usado C,C++, Java, Basic y Python y por eso te
recomiendo sinceramente, que uses Java con Netbeans. 
Primero por que es gratuito y segundo por que programar
las interfaces gráficas con Netbeans es lo mas fácil de este
mundo. La otra razón es que consigues literalmente toneladas
de tutoriales de Java en la WWW. Por favor, no caigas en
el pitiyanquismo de decir Java con "y" como en yoyo. En
castellano es con jota como en jolines. 
En mi laboratorio ya usamos java para leer del puerto
paralelo. La aplicación era un datalogger. Logramos graficar
en tiempo real.
Puerto paralelo desde Java:
http://www.geocities.com/Juanga69/parport/
Para bajar el software de Java:
http://java.sun.com/
CUalquier duda, escribeme.

Saludos


----------

